# Quick and Dirty Faux Wood



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

A couple of weeks ago, I had the opportunity to help my In-Laws In the House they are renovating. They are going to be moving in to live permanently and have been re-doing the house over the past 6 months. The Woodwork had previously been painted and they were hoping to get it to match the New Cabinets. 

I was going to be close for a funeral, so I volunteered. Problem is I only had 1 Saturday to do all of the work as I needed to return to California on Sunday. 

The other Problem is I rarely get in the field anymore (I do maybe 3-4 big projects a year - LDS Temples with a limited Shutdown) Most of my time is spent Doing Project Management and Operations for the company I work for. 

Anyway, Figured I would share here for Critique. Please don't be too harsh, considering the limits I was forced into. I also apologize for the Potato Quality Photos. My Phone is not the greatest. Last apology is for the obligatory fat guy in the photo!

























































Materials, Kilz Primer, SW Pro Industrial Eggshell, SW-Faux Impressions WaterBased Glaze, PolyCrylic Topcoat. 

It's not super durable, but holds up to the abuse my in-laws will put it through. Glaze is probably still wet under the Clear Coat!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Well dang! Pretty darn good considering how much to do in one day. 

I can see where there might have been a little trouble with the glaze drying too fast, but the overall markings, etc. are good. The color is spot on.

I'm sure they were happy with it.:smile:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Looks pretty darn good to me! I'd buy it.


----------



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> I can see where there might have been a little trouble with the glaze drying too fast... :


That One stupid Door Jamb. It's a catch22 when you see it after the open time has closed: "If I touch it, it will look like crap, If I don't, it will still look like crap."

I wasn't getting paid, so I left it. 90% of the people who see it will never notice it. (But it will bother me every time I go in the kitchen!)


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Considering the pressure you were under, it looks better then what I could have done with triple the time!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Nothing to apologize for. Looks darn good.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks sharp. The SW glaze sucks. Tried using it a couple of times and it just dries way too fast. Smart move though for using it as you can top coat with water base clear pretty fast. I get the move. 

Overall really good job! Especially if you don't have any spray EQ there.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

Nothing like getting some extra points with the in-laws. Looks great, they will be bragging to their friends about you for sure.


----------



## kmmy2727 (Jul 24, 2017)

Good thinking!


----------



## RichieSam (Jan 3, 2018)

Be happy man... It looks sooper cool and amazing!


----------

